# MAÎTRE CAPELLO -- "de bon aloi" -- 3,000



## GamblingCamel

congratulations, MASTER !!! 
thank you for all your help 
(and I'm so glad you haven't put your name on the thanksbutnothanks list)

CAPELLO + MOTS CROISÉS = A SEMIOTIC DELIGHT


----------



## Punky Zoé

Il est incontournable ce Capello ! On le voit partout, et c'est pas près de s'arrêter en ce qui me concerne ! 

   Félicitations !!!   ​


----------



## Outsider

Mes félicitations aussi, cher Maître. ​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Sans aucun doute le prince des lettres de ces forums...
euh... le prince des lettres, que dis-je, le roi des lettres...

Merci pour toutes vos contributions.


----------



## Gévy

Déchiffre, aide, et lettres ! 
Chapeau, Capello


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

« De bon aloi ! » Ah ah ! C'est vrai qu'il disait ça, l'autre. 
Tiens, puisque j'ai le temps de gribouiller en ce moment... 

Bisettes.


----------



## Topsie

Je vous prie d'accepter, cher Maître, l'expression de ma parfaite considération !
(C'est bien comme ça qu'on s'adresse à un "Maître" n'est-ce pas ?)
En tout cas, Félicitations !

GamblingC, what's all this about a thanksbutnothanks list? Am I missing out on something (or is it a private joke)?


----------



## Maître Capello

Merci à tous pour vos vieux vœux ! (Des vieux, je ne saurais pas qu'en faire… )



Punky Zoé said:


> Il est incontournable ce Capello !


   Mais non… Je ne suis pas si gros que ça ! 



Cintia&Martine said:


> que dis-je, le roi des lettres...


Mais ai-je bien de droit de l'être ? 



> Merci pour toutes vos contributions.


Quelle plaie ces impôts !



KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Tiens, puisque j'ai le temps de gribouiller en ce moment...


Joli rébus !


----------



## Antpax

Felicitations et merci beaucuop. Je crois que nous n´avons pas vu beaucoup, mais j´ai te lu et j´ai aprendu beacoup de choses.

Gracias y un saludo.

Ant


----------



## Nanon

Bien que tardivement et d'une plume rougissante... Félicitations, très cher Maître !


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Je suis presque 4 ans en retard ! mais on peut toujours essayer ! 

Félicitation cher Maître Capello, mais pas pour les 3000 posts, déjà pour plus de 17000 milles messages !
Et merci beaucoup pour votre surveillance sur les forums

Cordialement
Iman


----------

